# Molly's betta journal:)



## goodgollyitsmol (Dec 26, 2015)

Hopefully I'll update this everyday! So I have a baby betta and a very sick betta that I'm helping. This is where I'll be updating on them (as well as my YouTube channel!)

Baby Miko: http://i.imgur.com/d5Pe6oE.jpg

And Noel:http://imgur.com/yRmyJ4R 

Day 1.


----------



## superswimmer (Apr 7, 2015)

Sounds cool I will definitely check in! What is Noel sick with?


----------



## goodgollyitsmol (Dec 26, 2015)

superswimmer said:


> Sounds cool I will definitely check in! What is Noel sick with?


Definitely fin rot, maybe SBD, and maybe popeye... My cousins are horrible at keeping fish.

Here's day one vlog: https://youtu.be/jVEjY8lpSVQ


----------

